# A little ceiling



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

We finished up this church ceiling today and thought I'd share. Pretty simple job, except for the size of it and access. We had to remove pews, set up my staging and repair all the water damage from a old roof leak. 

I actually went over on hours on this one. The ceilings 24' off the floor and I didn't see the full extent of the damage from the ground during the estimate. As soon as we got up close and started scraping it really opened up in spots. All in all it turned out well though.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice job. Looks good. 

How many hours over?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

epretot said:


> Nice job. Looks good.
> 
> How many hours over?


Thanks. 16 over on a 90 hour job.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks great Paul. It that your scaffolding or do you rent? What product on the ceiling?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CliffK said:


> Looks great Paul. It that your scaffolding or do you rent? What product on the ceiling?


Thanks. It's all mine, and had enough left to build one more tower if i wanted to. It sure comes in handy at times, but it sucks loading it up this time of the year. Bout killed myself a few times today slipping on the ice. 

Super Spec flat linen white.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As always nice and professional Paul.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thanks. 16 over on a 90 hour job.


I did that on a job about a week ago. Just got in a hurry during the quote and missed some cracking drywall joints. 

That's tough to see the extent of the damage from that height. I assume the overage was a result of additional repair?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice Job Paul! 

Did you leave 10% tithe behind?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

epretot said:


> I assume the overage was a result of additional repair?


Exactly. In spots, as soon as we started scraping,it just opened up and kept going. Our process is to scrape, prime with Cover Stain for adhesion and its water stain blocking properties. We were patching with easy sand 5 so we could get multiple coats before moving the tower, and the next day we would sand and prime with PPG 6-2.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Did you leave 10% tithe behind?


I gave it to them on the front end of the bid. :whistling2:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Exactly. In spots, as soon as we started scraping,it just opened up and kept going. Our process is to scrape, prime with Cover Stain for adhesion and its water stain blocking properties. We were patching with easy sand 5 so we could get multiple coats before moving the tower, and the next day we would sand and prime with PPG 6-2.


Well...If 8 of those 16 hours over were your...then I would say you still did good.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Nice Job Paul!
> 
> Did you leave 10% tithe behind?


I know this isn't a religious forum...but tithing is law. We're not under the law anymore.

I choose to be a cheerful giver. 

Hey! This may be my first thread hijack. (here comes the mods)


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

epretot said:


> Hey! This may be my first thread hijack. (here comes the mods)


Hijacking a mods thread, you get bonus points from me.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice work Paul. As always.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like your guys have matching tattoos on their arms. Is that a job requirement, or some sort of branding all your employees have to go through upon hiring?

;-)


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Looks like your guys have matching tattoos on their arms. Is that a job requirement, or some sort of branding all your employees have to go through upon hiring?
> 
> ;-)


That's a great idea. Logo and phone number on the forearm.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

epretot said:


> That's a great idea. Logo and phone number on the forearm.


Makes it hard for those guys that end up working for like 10 different companies. You start running out of forearm soon!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice Paul,

Did your guys feel close to god ? Being so high up :thumbup:


Boy, there's a job you can be assured no one will slack off on. 

Can we call you Michelschmidtelo now ?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

good job


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Can we call you Michelschmidtelo now ?


LOL, you rock Bill. :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Exactly. In spots, as soon as we started scraping,it just opened up and kept going. Our process is to scrape, prime with Cover Stain for adhesion and its water stain blocking properties. We were patching with easy sand 5 so we could get multiple coats before moving the tower, and the next day we would sand and prime with PPG 6-2.


That unforeseen damage is always a bear on those high ceilings. The last big church we did had the same issue. I think we went through 500+ plaster washers securing the loose plaster. We took a similar approach using hot mud for that same reason.

A few years later, they were having it re-roofed and the roofers forgot to check the weather report before they did the tear off. The resulting leaks managed to bring down the whole ceiling.


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks really good, any reason why your guys did not use an 18 inch cover? That would drive me crazy rolling out that whole ceiling with a 9. Then again, if you dont have casters on the scaffolding I can see why, your arms would be killing you from trying to get everything you can reach from the spot you have your set up at.


----------

